# Looking for a Maltese or Maltipoo breeder in/near Mass



## Fuzzywuzzy (Nov 12, 2012)

If anyone can give me a referral for a great breeder for a Maltese or Maltipoo that is within drivable distance to Boston, I would greatly appreciate it! Searching the web for breeders have been difficult. THANK YOU!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Fuzzywuzzy. Glad you are asking for a breeder rather than the newspaper, internet or Pet Shop. You need a reputable breeder and not a byb or puppy mill. Please don't buy and mixed puppy as you are not only getting problems associated with both breeds but you are encouraging Breed for Greeders. A person that shows Maltese or a Rescue in your area would be the place to start. Call your local Kennel Club that holds shows and usually they will help you find a breeder listed in a catalog. Hope someone from your area, that is a member here will help. Good luck.


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

On the American Maltese Association website they have a list of reputable breeders.

American Maltese Association

For Mass looks like Ecstasy Maltese.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I don't think anyone here will encourage a mixed breed unless it's a rescue. We all encourage to buy from show breeders. These wonderful people breed for the love of the breed not $$. Sometime they have puppies that are not "show quality" and they will sell them. Just research who and where you purchase you fluff from.


----------

